# The "Big Girls'" countdown



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

*The "Big Girls'" countdown 2016*

We have four, confirmed bred, Boer girls due this winter/spring. I am excited for the kids this year! (I don't know if I am ever NOT excited though :lol

Anyways, with out further ado,

First is Magnolia aka Mags, due 1/15/16. She doesn't 'look' due in a week, but I only saw her bred for this date. So we will see! This is her 2nd kidding. She had lovely twin doelings last year.









Next is Poppy, due 1/20/16. She is Mags' triplet sister, and also had twin girls last year.









Then there is Cedar, who is due 2/2/16. This will be Cedar's 3rd kidding. She had twins 2 years ago, then trips last year. I love her kids 









Last but not least, is Salsify aka Fee. She is Cedar's daughter and this will be her first kidding. She is not due til the end of March.









:stars:Let the countdown begin! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

sending pink thoughts your way


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Who's the daddy?


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks y'all. 

Daddy is a Fullblood, Parker's Gourmet buck

He likes to supervise feeding time.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's one handsome daddy! I would be excited too! I see some stunning kids in your near future


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow I like your does and buck. Those are going to be some nice kids good luck.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Will be watching


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

They look awesome! Cedar is especially beautiful! Can't wait to see their kids!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting! Is he the same buck you used last year? Hopefully Magnolia has quite an udder at this point!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words!

Not a big change in Mags so far. She did fill a lot just before kidding last year though. I only saw the buck breed her for this due date. It is completely possible that she was bred later and I never saw any signs. So, it is a wait and see how she progresses.









minibarn, we love Cedar! She is a small framed commercial doe, but she gives us lovely kids.

We used this buck and another last year. This is a repeat breeding for Cedar. For the others, this is a new pairing, so I am interested to see what they give us!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Hmmm...Poppy is acting weird tonight, so I will be doing some middle of the night checks.

She has some udder growth, not tight though, losing her plug (not that that means much  ) and she is walking like she has pressure on her spine...

Here's to not much sleep :ZZZ:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Well nothing last night.

Poppy is super uncomfortable and Mags is oblivious to her own "condition."

The wait continues....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Popcorn is a good idea! 

Not a lot of change out of Mags.

Poppy appears to be getting closer, but I think we still have a bit to go. Still doing middle of the night checks, just in case


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Still waiting!:GAAH:

Poppy is still acting like she could go at anytime.

And Mags, well, she isn't giving away her secrets. :hair:

This look from Cedar just about sums up her feelings.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

The look on her face is adorable, hillarious, and pitiful all at the same time.
LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!!! Her expression is absolutely priceless!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh man, the poor thing! :lol: That is a fantastic photo. :thumb:
Good luck with your girls!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh man I can't believe I missed this thread until now! I LOVE your goats! Not sure if I'd seen them before! And wow that buck is impressive. Love the Parker's lines. What's his name? 

Will be watching! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All looking good.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

They look like they are getting closer...maybe...

Mags' udder is filling and her ligaments are getting looser, and Poppy is still being cranky and touchy. Hopefully soon!

The buck is Parker's Gourmet Battle Station. We are lucky enough to be leasing him this year, and hopefully, through next breeding season as well. He is a sweet guy, and I am excited to see his kids this year!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Twin girls from Mags!!!

Easy and quick delivery. 

I am headed to bed so will get pics up tomorrow (hopefully)!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Woohoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here the two girls are. Born around 8:15 last night. The first one was 8.6 lbs and the second was 8.2 lbs. Mom and kids are doing well.

















Poppy is still holding on to her kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, so cute!!! I love the pattern on their necks.  Poppy looks so ready!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful doe too


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Ah, thanks guys! They are all doing well. I was hoping to let them out to play today, but, it was nasty with rain, so we decided against it. Maybe tomorrow.

Now just waiting on Poppy. I swear, she is just trying to drive us nuts!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

I was able to move the little girls out of the kidding stall today. They had fun running around in the sunshine!

Here is the first girl saying "hi" to the LGD...









...looking pretty...









...and here is the second...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats on the girls! So pretty
Can't wait to see what the others have, all your goats are lovely


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Poppy finally kidded!
:stars::leap:









Two girls and two boys. All four had to be helped out in one way or another. Nothing traumatic, but, a little stressful nonetheless. Thankfully, mom and kids are doing well!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! She had a whole litter in there! Good job getting them all out!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

4, wow! That's a lot of kids! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whoa! Wish I could have lost all that weight immediately after having kids :lol: She was all babies!


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow! Congratulations. Glad they are all doing well


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh they all are so adorable! Your twins are thick little gals


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow that's a lot of babies


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Glad they're all healthy, I had a doe kid today with quads, all 4 were DOA


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, congrats!!! She had a whole herd! Were you totally surprised when number 4 started coming?


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations on all the gorgeous babies! I love the one with the markings on her ear.  



margaret said:


> Glad they're all healthy, I had a doe kid today with quads, all 4 were DOA


Margaret, I am so sorry. :hug: that must have been awful. Is the mom ok? Are you ok? :hug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

thegoatmama said:


> Margaret, I am so sorry. :hug: that must have been awful. Is the mom ok? Are you ok? :hug:


Thank you Yes, I'm fine, sad though It was very disappointing to lose all 4
She wasn't doing too well this morning, after complications and a very long labor, but she has improved a lot I was worried about her this morning, I'm so glad she's doing better this is a doe I would really, really hate to lose. Especially after losing all 4 of her kids.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

> Whoa! Wish I could have lost all that weight immediately after having kids :lol:


I know, right? 



> Glad they're all healthy, I had a doe kid today with quads, all 4 were DOA


Oh, Margaret, I am so sorry to hear that. :hug: Having dead kids is my biggest fear with any kidding.



> Aww, congrats!!! She had a whole herd! Were you totally surprised when number 4 started coming?


I was pretty surprised! Based on her size compared to the year before, I was expecting triplets. After I pulled the second and third kid, something told me to check to make sure she was done. I got my hand in and felt the 4th!!! I didn't want to go in further, and she was getting restless being restrained. We gave her some time to get it into the birth canal. Once the feet were there, I helped pull it too.

It was pretty obvious she was done once he came out. Just the wave of relief and relaxation on her when he came out.

I am so glad to share the excitement with you all. These are our first quads, and the most involved we have needed to be with a kidding. It is a huge relief that they are all doing well.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

That is so cool! Quads must be amazing. I haven't had any yet, but this year I have a new mama that has had quads in the past and a daughter from that kidding, due around the same time, so...maybe? :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow is right. They are adorable.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

We are down to 4 days to Cedar's due date! :stars: Her ligaments are getting loose and her udder is filling so we will see!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Triplets for Cedar!

A "normal" sized buckling, and doeling, and then a 3.5 lb buckling. He is a bottle baby in the house 

Hopefully, I'll have pics sometime tonight.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! That's so exciting!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here are the three of them just after being born...The girl is the top one, and the two boys are the bottom two. We'll see how she grows, but I think the girl is a keeper 

I am hoping to get new pictures of everybody soon. Just waiting for some sunny weather!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, how cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow congrats. Are you going to bottle feed the little guy. He sure is tiny.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

RPC said:


> Wow congrats. Are you going to bottle feed the little guy. He sure is tiny.


Yup! He is in the house now  He was pretty sluggish to start with, but seems to be gaining energy as time goes. Hopefully he continues to do okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats! I adore that little boy, I hope he keeps getting stronger. There sure is something special about those itty bitty babies ♥


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Here are a couple pics of Cedar's kids today. The little guy has already gained 9 ounces!!!

















Pippa is super excited that she has a house kid again!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look great


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Love the one in the middle! They're all adorable! And Pippa looks like my Sophie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look nice congrats. I am glad the little guy is doing well. My smallest was 5 pounds and I thought she was tiny.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats! They are so cute! Cedar is my favorite of your's.  Can't imagine why. LOL


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

> Awww Congrats! I adore that little boy, I hope he keeps getting stronger. There sure is something special about those itty bitty babies ♥


He is doing great so far! The problem with them being so tiny and cute is they are soooo hard to sell later!



> They look great





> They look nice congrats. I am glad the little guy is doing well. My smallest was 5 pounds and I thought she was tiny.


Ah, thanks. It's so much fun to have the little guys around! He is tiny compared to the other Boer kids, but still so much bigger than the Nigerians!



> Love the one in the middle! They're all adorable! And Pippa looks like my Sophie.


Isn't he pretty?! I love his dark color and the little star on his forehead. What kind of dog is Sophie? We call Pip a Heeler Collie. She's a Border Collie, Heeler cross.



> Congrats! They are so cute! Cedar is my favorite of your's. :smile: Can't imagine why. LOL


Haha!!! Nope, I can't imagine  Someday, she will give me a paint doeling to keep. Fee (her daughter on the first page) has a big brown patch on the inside of her hind leg, but I don't think that qualifies. I call her my "minimally painted, paint." And, Fee's twin brother was solid red! So maybe someday!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Cute babies! Congratulations! :dance:
Glad to see the little guy is doing so well. Pippa is adorable. "My very own baby!" :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

"Little" Fee goat has just over a month to go. She says she is more than ready for this pregnancy to be over! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

minibarn said:


> Beautiful girl!


Thank you


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

19 days!!!!! :dance:


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Only 8 days left 'til Fee's due date!!!! :wahoo:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How exciting!


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Twin girls for Fee. Born around 8:30 last night.

She had a super long, slow labor, and the first one came out head first. I was able to get a front foot out and she came out easily (~6.5lbs). The second was in the classic diving position and came out quickly (~7.75lbs).

:stars:


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats:leap:
That's awesome


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That's great good job


----------

